# Nat20 campaign



## RangerWickett (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm going to have a campaign set in a mythic-style Earth setting, where all the characters have cool nifty super powers, and all the magic is wild and chaotic.  The villains will be dark Elves, trying to kidnap the goddess of death and force her to kill all their foes in the most direct way possible.  In order to rescue her, the PCs (some of whom might be Moon Elves) have to compete in the deadly games of dungeon crawling put on by a sinister society, which will culminate in them going down the road to hell to rescue the death goddess.

Maybe it will take place in Asgard.


----------



## d20Monkey (Nov 27, 2002)

LOL.

You forgot to mention that there is one part of the campaign you cannot talk about.


----------

